# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  الروم العربي لهاتف جلكسي SM-G360P 4.4.4

## alshrahei

على التحديث الأخير G360PVPU2AOH1 4.4.4
#ملاحظات.
* الروم كامل وطريقة التفليش عبر Odin
* يرجى عمل فورمات للجهاز او Wipe Data بعد تثبيت الروم ، ليعمل بكفاءة عالية
* في حالة عدم ظهور ايقونة بيانات الهاتف على شريط الاشعارات، يرجى عمل استعادة ضبط المصنع
* مرفق مع الروم ثلاثه ملفات لمعالجة مشاكل تسجيل الدخول والتحميل لبرنامج OgYoutube يرجى تثبيتها بعد تثبيت الروم للأهمية
* مرفق مع الروم ، برنامج مشغل موسيقى عربي ( نسخة مدفوعة ) لمن أراد تثبيت مشغل موسيقى خارجي 
الروم من تطوير Mr.TeHMaz
نأتي للتحميل:
من هذا الرابط
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
أتمنى ان الموضوع نال اعجابكم

----------


## alterawee2

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salehben14

الف شكر اخي العزيز

----------


## himmo

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## sadamm

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## caesar.k

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## max009673

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## الزوي1

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

